# Value Rhino 660?



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

I have an 05 rhino 660 that I am going to have to have the upper end rebuilt on. The mechanic I use said its about 1500 dollars worth. My question is I plan on selling it since my family has grown and we need more seating, should I try and sell as is, or fix it and sell. It's been a great buggy and is clean as can be, and I want whoever gets it to be satisfied, just want to get as much "down payment" money towards the next one as I can!
Appreciate any input and advise.

SwampRanger


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Id say he's in the ball park. If it was running, I say it should be priced around 2500-3000. There is just so many sidexsides on the market now


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree with Hotrod. Just keep in mind that the mechanics estimate is an estimate. He could get into it and it need head work then you talking $3-500 more. 

Is the bike smoking only or is there a loss of power as well? It could be as simple as valve guide seals.


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

I took it in because it seemed like a vacuum problem...wouldn't keep running wo choke then wouldn't crank well....then I had to crank w hand over air intake....mechanic said about 100 lbs of pressure should be 180? So said it needed valve job, rings, some machine shop work, and labor...not smoking at all but was using a qt a weekend of oil(and I'm 3 rd handing from mechanic...my dad took it to a trusted mechanic near kirbyville and he talked w him and told me diagnosis) 
Thoughts....


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't expect to get your money back for fixing it. You are either gonna sell it cheap unfixed, or market price fixed.

Edit: I may be interested either way. Let me know what you decide to do.


----------



## SwampRanger (Sep 21, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Those older 660 motors are notorious for what you descride


----------

